# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  A little boombox

## PlatypusGardens

Well.....it's kind of metal work.....   
So I had this old walkie talkie thing I acquired and thought it would be cool to make it in to a little stereo     
In between doing other stuff and looking for parts for the big boombox I came across it the other day. 
And I have a couple of these little cheapie amp circuits I got off eBay some time ago for $5 for a laugh.    
They're tiny, about matchbox size      
These little drivers sound ok....probably from an old iPod dock or something.....I forget now    
Mounted them on a pvc box with some roof and gutter silicone hehe       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The front face of the box wasn't quite working so cut a new one from an old toolbox lid      
Some mesh      
Amp test mounted and volume knob which may get replaced down the track.
Not sure about the wingnuts either.
Might look ok clocked       
And a little on off switch on top      
Need some batteries now.
maybe something like this  Cheap YSD-12450 12V 4500mAh Rechargeable Lithium Battery   
Unless someone has a hoverboard they wanna donate......?     :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

You can get those batteries, with a charger, for 1/2 that price off eBay.  I have a couple of them.  Chargers have a euro plug on them though....but they give you a travel adapter as "free gift for good friend" when you question it.... 
Here's a 3000mA version (with the same charger):  12V 3000mAh Lithium ION Rechargeable Battery Pack AC DC Charger Adapter Plug | eBay 
I've had 2 packs for about 4-5 months now - charged them about a dozen times each (on a metal bench, in a brick garage...)
They work well, and you can charge them whilst still running whatever you're powering off them.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's the go, cheers for the link. 
Yeh I just googled "small rechargable 12v battery" and that was the first one that popped up.
Will get something like wht you linked there though. 
I don't think this wee little amp will draw a lot so it'll be ok.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ordered two of those battery packs.  
Hoping to have the box all soldered and wired today.
Might give it a test run with a 9V battery in the meantime.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Everything hooked up and tested with 9V battery.
Sounds pretty good for what it is.  :Smilie:  
found a bigger volume knob which looks better.   
Need to make a handle for it too.
Thinking a hoop across the top, attached to the sides would look ok.     
Line in at the back.
Need to patch that other big hole as well

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Maybe rope?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Less is more  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Where's Moondog?  :Unsure:  
thought he'd be all over this

----------


## Moondog55

I don't DO small speakers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I don't DO small speakers

  
There's a time and place for everything.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Batteries have been shipped!
Could be here next week. 
yay

----------


## commodorenut

Wire rope is much better  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Barbed wire would be better. But earthing strap would suit too.   
However, I think it looks like an angry hand bag at the moment...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I think it looks like an angry hand bag.

  
Haha yeh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well the angry handbag has performed well tonight.
Been playing tunes through it since about 6PM until now and now worries.  
And that's just running a bog standard 9V battery.
Will put the multimeter on it tomorro, but I doubt it draws a lot.  
Tomorrow I'll be testing a new bigger boombox I put together today.
If you ask nicely I might even show some pics of it......    :Wink:

----------


## Armers

> If you ask nicely I might even show some pics of it......

  Please!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looky -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/to...3/#post1001159

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well the angry handbag has performed well tonight.
> Been playing tunes through it since about 6PM until now and now worries.  
> And that's just running a bog standard 9V battery.
> Will put the multimeter on it tomorro, but I doubt it draws a lot

  It did about 6 hours yesterday, and I just checked it.
8.63V  
Happy with that.
Once I get the 12V battery in there it'll go for weeks. 
Weeks, I tells ya    :Smilie:

----------

